# Adoption et Protection animale > Ils n'ont pas eu de chance. >  Gamine, bientot 13 ans, F Korthal, bientot 4 ans de box! cherche fa ou déf. dole (39)

## mandine1201

Informations sur l'animal


*Type:* Griffon Korthals
						
						
*Sexe:* Femelle






Situation actuelle


*Cet animal :* 
								
								
								
									est vieux, 
								
								
							
							




 *Gamine* *

Femelle Korthal 
Née le 1er janvier 2001

**Pucée 250269800248182/ stérilisée

**Une fifille très calme 
Super en laisse et très caline 
**elle ne s'entend pas avec les chats, 
ok chien femelle 
et ok mâle de petite taille si pas dominant*
*Abandon le 21 février 2010



**SPA de Biarne 
section de Dole 
route de Jouhe 
39290 Biarne*
*
contactez nous par E MAIL** =* *spadole@gmail.com*
*tel : 03.84.82.68.51
*
* 13H40 à 18h la semaine/   13h à 17h le dimanche*
*Ouvert tous les jours
même dimanche et jours fériés.*

----------


## gizou.01

On connait son entente avec ses congénères ?

----------


## mandine1201

> On connait son entente avec ses congénères ?


[center:cj5s0hye]Gamine
Femelle Korthal  
Née le 1er janvier 2001 
Pucée 250269800248182 / stérilisée 
Caline, a besoin d&#39;un terrain pour se dépenser
*Ne supporte pas les autres chiens*
Abandon le 21 février 2010[/center:cj5s0hye]

----------


## mandine1201

[center:3qcpatgj][/center:3qcpatgj]

----------


## santig du

::

----------


## Vegane7

Des nouvelles ?
Elle s'entend avec les chats ?

Une personne recherche une femelle Khortal ici : http://rescue.forumactif.com/t313753-re ... al+Drathar

----------


## mandine1201

toujours au refuge 
elle ne s'entend pas avec les autre chiens, les chat je sais pas, je vais me renseigner

----------


## Vegane7

Merci pour le test chats... Peut-être une piste... mais chez une personne  qui a des chats ET un chien...

Gamine ne s'entend vraiment pas avec les chiens ?...

----------


## mandine1201

gamine n'est pas très sociable avec les autres chiens, assez caractérielle.
par contre elle partirait contre un don vu qu'elle a 10 ans et avec une aide de 600e de 30 millions d'amis

----------


## santig du

::   ::

----------


## santig du

::   ::

----------


## mandine1201

*1 ans de refuge pour gamine *  

[img][/img]

Gamine est une Femelle Korthal  Née le 1er janvier 2001.
Pucée 250269800248182 et stérilisée.
est est tres Caline et a besoin d'un terrain pour se dépenser.
*Ne supporte pas les autres chiens*
Abandon le 21 février 2010

ADOPTION CONTRE UN DON + obtient l'aide de 30 millions d'amis (600euro)

----------


## santig du

remonte gamine !

----------


## mandine1201

elle est toujours au refuge depuis 1 ans maintenant   ::

----------


## santig du

::

----------


## mandine1201

elle est toujours au refuge a attendre une famille !!

----------


## mandine1201

Gamine chienne type Korthal non L.O.F. 
née le 1er janvier 2001 
Pucée 250269800248182 et stérilisée 
Tatouée et vaccinée
Placement pour les mois d'hiver en famille d'accueil (sans frais) ou adoption contre un don (aide adoption de + de 10ans 30 millions d'amis)
Câline, a besoin d'un terrain pour se dépenser, aime les balades
Ne supporte pas les autres chiens.
Abandon le 21 février 2010.

[/url][/IMG]

[/url][/IMG]

----------


## mandine1201

*Gamine* est une chienne Caline et gentille
mais Ne supporte pas  les autres chiens
*cela fait 2 ans que la belle Gamine attend dans son box dêtre adopté* 

[img][/img]

[img][/img]

[img][/img]

----------


## mandine1201

*Gamine* est une chienne Caline et gentille
mais Ne supporte pas  les autres chiens
*cela fait 2 ans que la belle Gamine attend dans son box dêtre adopté*

----------


## mandine1201

*Toujours au refuge 

Gamine* est une chienne Caline et gentille
mais Ne supporte pas  les autres chiens
*cela fait 2 ans que la belle Gamine attend dans son box d’être adopté*

----------


## mandine1201

pensez a la belle Gamine
*cela fait 2 ans que la belle Gamine attend dans son box dêtre adopté*

----------


## mandine1201

:: 
*UP pour la belle Gamine

*

 
*gamine n'est pas très sociable avec les autres chiens, assez caractérielle.*
*par  contre elle partirait contre un don vu qu'elle a 11 ans et avec une  aide (si problèmes de santé) de 600 euros de 30 millions d'amis.*

 *
*

----------


## mandine1201

toujours au refuge depuis 2 ans et 5 mois  :: 
elle aimerai temps être adopté ,elle a déjà plus de 11 ans, qui voudra enfin lui ouvrir sa porte.
elle ne doit pas finir sa vie en refuge.
pensez a elle.
elle part contre un don au refuge et obtient l'aide de 30 millions d'amies .

----------


## mandine1201

Toujours au refuge  ::

----------


## sakura

allez on n'oublie pas mamie Gamine. elle mérite elle aussi un vrai foyer pour finir sa petite vie tranquille

----------


## mandine1201

cela va faire bientôt 3 ans que Gamine attend une nouvelle famille
pourquoi ??
elle est pourtant tres gentille et câline
il doit bien exister une famille sans chien et chat ??

UP POUR GAMINE 

 :: 
 ::  ::

----------


## Domino34

UP POUR GAMINE 

 :: 
 ::  ::

----------


## mandine1201

toujours au refuge  ::

----------


## mandine1201

Bientot 3 ans que cette brave toutoune attend une famille
c'est une tres gentille chienne tres caline
mais elle ne suporte pas les autres
il doit bien avoir une famille pour Gamine sans autre chiens ???
elle ne doit pas finir sa vie deriere les bareaux  :: 

 ::

----------


## mandine1201

*Toujours au refuge 

Gamine* est une chienne Caline et gentille
mais Ne supporte pas  *certain* chiens
*cela fait 2 ans que la belle Gamine attend dans son box dêtre adopté*

----------


## mandine1201

le refuge vu par gamine
 une famille pour elle?




> Je suis au refuge depuis quelques années, mon maître est décédé et ses enfants n'ont pas voulu de moi.
>  Je ne suis pas assez belle, pas assez chic, il me manque du poil sur le dos ; mais j'ai de bons yeux et je suis la chouchoute d'une bénévole.
>  Je continue de vous raconter, nous avons mes copines
>  et mes copains un boxe bien nettoyé chaque matin, un coin couchage avec niche, couverture, abrité du v...ent et bientôt Benoit notre Président avec Jean-Pierre vont encore améliorer notre boxe.
>  Promenade l'après-midi, mais nous sommes beaucoup et peu de bénévoles donc chacun son tour. J'oubliais le parc de détente, boudoirs ou saucisses tous les jours par un bénévole et le dimanche alors là c'est la fête : gâteaux par Marinette et Christiane et saucissons de Mireille, il ne faut pas croire, je ne suis pas malheureuse mais malgré tout j'aimerais être adoptée.
>  Enfin, il faut dire qu'il y a pire que nous, quand on pense aux copains attachés avec une chaîne trop courte sous la pluie et le froid avec des gamelles lorsque leur maître ont le temps!
>  Pour nous les gamelles c'est super !!!!
>  Voilà ma vie au refuge des Violettes.

----------


## vieux-os

DIFFUSER http://vieux-os.forumactif.org/t683-...f-dole-39#5292

----------


## tinavani

:: ...UP pour la pauvre Gamine....... ::

----------


## fanelan

::

----------


## mandine1201

voila
cela fait 3 ans que la pauvre gamine attend a la spa  :: 
arrivé apres le décé de son proprio

c'est une super chienne mais elle a déja 12 la pauvre fifille, et elle ne mérite pas de finir sa vie dans son box
qui voudra l'adopter enfin ???

----------


## tinavani

:: Post de mamie Gamine remonté sur notre forum.... ::

----------


## mandine1201

Femelle – Croisée griffon korthal – Née le 1er Janvier 2001
Pucée 250269800248182 et stérilisée
Abandonnée le 21 février 2010
Elle est très câline et gentille mais ne supporte pas les autres chiens (mâles) 
sauf si ils sont de petites tailles.

----------


## mandine1201

3 ans de refuge pour la pauvre Gamine
Gamine a déja 12 ans , sa serai vraiment triste de la laisser mourir au refuge
pensez a elle, elle mérite de finir sa vie dans une famille 



 ::

----------


## mandine1201

3 ans de refuge pour la pauvre Gamine
Gamine a déja 12 ans , sa serai vraiment triste de la laisser mourir au refuge
pensez a elle, elle mérite de finir sa vie dans une famille 



 ::

----------


## lorette65

Diffusion OK?

----------


## mandine1201

oui, il faut diffuser pour l'aider a trouver une famille, le temps passe et gamine se trouve toujours au refuge.

 ::

----------


## lorette65

J'ai diffusé pour la petite.  Précision SVP ; ententes congénères : pas OK chiens du tout (ni mâles, ni femelles) ou comme dit dans les dernières pages :  *"Elle est très câline et gentille mais ne supporte pas les autres chiens (mâles) 
 sauf si ils sont de petites tailles".                                                                                                              C'est important pour la diffusion ...Et aussi de modifier sur l'entête du post si OK femelles...Merci*

----------


## mandine1201

c'est compliqué avec gamine, elle s'entent avec certain chien. elle a ses tête. il ne faut pas de chien dominant.
elle est assé caractérielle. 
mais je vais me renseigner a se sujet quand même. pour avoir plus d'explication.

----------


## mandine1201

:: toujours au refuge  :: 
Gamine toujours et toujours au refuge 
depuis 3 ans
pourquoi ? 
c'est une brave louloute
elle va bientot avoir 13 ans et malheureusement elle n'est pas éternel
(Elle est très câline et gentille mais ne supporte pas les autres chiens (mâles) sauf si ils sont de petites tailles.)

----------


## mandine1201

:: toujours au refuge  :: 
Gamine toujours et toujours au refuge 
depuis 3 ans
pourquoi ? 
c'est une brave louloute
elle va bientot avoir 13 ans et malheureusement elle n'est pas éternel
ok chien femelle 
et ok mâle de petite taille si pas dominant

----------


## vieux-os

post relancer sur vieux-os  http://vieux-os.forumactif.org/t683-...-dole-39#16223

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Peut être modifier son âge dans le titre :: Pas de chat pour la Gamine??

----------


## mandine1201

non, pas de chat pour gamine
voila la réponse du refuge : Gamine ne s'entend pas bien avec les chats !

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## mandine1201

elle est toujours au refuge depuis 4 ans maintenant   ::

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## mandine1201

Gamine a plus de 13 ans , elle mérite de trouver un panier retraite !!!!
pensez a elle svp !

----------


## mandine1201

Gamine a 13 ans et 5 mois, elle est pas éternel notre pauvre petite Gamine, 
elle a déja plus de 4ans de refuge  :Frown: 
et elle aimerai temps trouver une famille 

 ::  ::  :: 
 ::  ::  ::

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption

----------


## mandine1201

Gamine a plus de 13 ans , elle mérite de trouver un panier retraite !!!!
pensez a elle svp !

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## mandine1201

::  toujours au refuge ::

----------


## mandine1201

Gamine a plus de 13 ans , elle mérite de trouver un panier retraite !!!!
pensez a elle svp !

Gamine et son copain patou le braque

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## Vegane7

Je propose de créer pour Gamine une cagnotte LEETCHI pour lui offrir un tapis chauffant.
Qui est partant ?

Je pense à ce modèle : http://www.polytrans.fr/chiens/couch...#ancrecomments

Moins cher chez Polytrans (coûte plus de 61  chez Wanimo où j'allais d'habitude...).

----------


## Vegane7

Voici la cagnotte pour Gamine : https://www.leetchi.com/c/solidarite-de-gamine

Voici son FB à partager : https://www.facebook.com/14213870247...type=1&theater

Merci de diffuser !



... A cette heure, plus que 10,50  à collecter pour le tapis chauffant de Gamine !

----------


## Vegane7

Qn demande sur FB les ententes de Gamine avec les chats.
La question avait déjà été posée en page 1 de ce post.
Merci !

----------


## lorette65

> non, pas de chat pour gamine
> voila la réponse du refuge : Gamine ne s'entend pas bien avec les chats !


Réponse pour les chats ici vegan  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Gamine a plus de 13 ans , elle mérite de trouver un panier retraite !!!!
> pensez a elle svp !
> 
> Gamine et son copain patou le braque
> Pièce jointe 238764
> 
> Pièce jointe 238765


Là, elle côtoie un mâle plus grand qu'elle donc probablement pas dominant?

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Le mieux serait que quelqu'un se déplace au refuge avec le loulou de la famille pour voir si Gamine l'accepte  :Smile: 
Ou alors, famille sans chien, ni chats...Mais...
Le korthals sont des amours de chiens

----------


## Vegane7

Il y a ce modèle encore plus chaud : http://www.amazon.fr/gp/product/B004...pf_rd_i=405320

mais j'ai peur que ce soit trop petit pour Gamine : 
*66x51 cm*

Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------


## mandine1201

mais c'est formidable se que vous avez fait pour Gamine <3
merci pour elle, je pense que la taille 66x51 cm va tres bien allé pour elle 

elle ne s'entend pas avec les chats, 
ok chien femelle 
et ok mâle de petite taille si pas dominant


mais c'est vrai qu'elle s'entend avec Patou qui a la même taille qu'elle, donc elle a vraiment ses tête, un vrai caractere lol

----------


## CaroNath18

Oui à mon avis un peu juste en 66 X 51 cm...

----------


## Vegane7

Donc on repart sur l'idée du premier tapis ?...
66x51 me semble un peu juste, je répète. Mais comme je n'ai pas vu Gamine, je ne peux dire... 
J'attends vos avis.

En attenadant, merci de m'envoyer les coordonnées du refuge où envoyer le tapis.
Je n'ai pas encore reçu le virement mais ça ne saurait tarder  ::

----------


## miclo

les chiens adorent les dodo un peu petit, cela les rassurent. Chez moi la grande corbeille reste très souvent vide. Tout le monde s'entassent dans les petites corbeilles  :: 
demandez peut être au refuge pour la taille ??

----------


## Vegane7

Bon, alors tentons la corbeille.
Si ça ne va pas, vous la donnerez à un chien plus petit et on refera une cagnotte pour Gamine.

L'argent venant de m'être viré par Leetchi, je passe commande ce cjour d'une corbeille à l'adresse :
SPA de Dole - Route de Sampans, Lieu dit « A la Ronce » 39290 BIARNE

----------


## Vegane7

Numéro de commande : *404-0057320-9573150* 
                                                                1 article sera expédié à              SPA de Dole                                  de Amazon EU S.a.r.L.                                                                                                 Date de livraison garantie :                    *6 janvier 2015*

----------


## miclo

SUPER si cela ne convient pas nous en achèterons un autre. Mais je pense que cela lui conviendra certainement.

----------


## Vegane7

En principe elle arrive lundi, ça va vite

----------


## miclo

je vais en commander un pour un grand malade teckel  ::

----------


## Vegane7

Miclo, as-tu le mail de Muriel pour le manteau ?
Le voici u cas où : perceval.mum@gmail.com

----------


## miclo

> Miclo, as-tu le mail de Muriel pour le manteau ?
> Le voici u cas où : perceval.mum@gmail.com


quel manteau ?????
Comment est le coussin pour la petite mamie ?

----------


## Vegane7

Miclo, je pensais que tu parlais d'acheter un manteau à un vieux chien (le grand malade teckel)...
Mais tu parlais d'un tapis, me suis trompée  :Smile: 

La corbeille de Gamine est-elle arrivée ?

----------


## miclo

le refuge a reçue la corbeille ?
Pour le grand malade teckel, la corbeille doit arriver jeudi. Pour lui cela conviendra parfaitement. Il doit être au chaud  et accompagne sa maîtresse toute le journée en voiture. Gros problème cardiaque et pulmonaire  ::  et il n'a que 5 ans ......

----------


## Vegane7

Pauvre petit...  

Je suis allée voir sur mon compte Amzon, et le suivi de colis m'indique que la corbeille est "en transité.

----------


## miclo

un peu de retard, moi cela a été commandé dimanche soir, alors ce sera plus pour vendredi.

----------


## Vegane7

Voilà ce que je reçois d'Amazon pour la corbeille de Gamine  :Frown: 

Bonjour,

Un colis correspondant à votre commande numéro  404-0057320-9573150 nous a été retourné comme étant non livrable. Vous  trouverez ci-après les raisons les plus fréquentes pour lesquelles un  colis nous est retourné pour cette raison :

http://www.amazon.fr/gp/help/custome...odeId=13876191

Quand  un colis nous est retourné pour ces raisons et qu’une commande de  remplacement n’a pas été demandée, nous vous remboursons intégralement  votre commande dans les plus brefs délais (y compris les frais de  livraison). Dans cette hypothèse, le remboursement vous sera confirmé   par e-mail. 

Nous ne ré-expédions pas un colis qui nous est  retourné comme étant non livrable. Si vous désirez recevoir les articles  contenus dans le colis qui nous a été retourné comme non livrable, nous  vous invitons à repasser une commande en ligne sur notre site.

L’adresse de livraison de la commande qui nous a été retournée est :


SPA de Dole
Route de Sampans
Lieu dit « A la Ronce »
BIARNE
39290
FR


Nous  vous remercions de bien vouloir vérifier que l’adresse de livraison  enregistrée est correcte. Vous pouvez voir vos commandes en cours dans  Votre compte en ligne : 

www.amazon.fr/votre-compte.


A bientôt sur Amazon.fr.

Cordialement, 

Le Service Client
www.amazon.fr 

Veuillez  noter que ce message d'information a été envoyé à partir d'une adresse  ne pouvant recevoir d'e-mails. Merci de ne pas y répondre.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Est-ce à dire que cette adresse n'est pas la bonne ?

SPA de Dole
Route de Sampans
Lieu dit « A la Ronce »
BIARNE
39290
FR

Je suis pourtant allée sur le site de la SPA la recopier...

----------


## miclo

la poste ne se fatigue pas !!! une SPA à Dôle il n'y en a pas 36.  :: 
J'espère que pour le mien ce ne sera pas idem

----------


## miclo

Mon dodo chauffant est bien arrivé, il semble que ce soit super !! le petit teckel l'a tout de suite adopté.
J'espère que la mamie Gamine pourra avoir bientôt le sien  ::

----------


## Vegane7

L'argent va m'être remboursé sur mon compte.
Je repasserai donc la même commande.

Or, je constate que l'adresse de la SPA ci-dessus n'est pas la même que celle qui figure en page 1 de ce post...

----------


## Vegane7

En page 1 : *SPA de Biarne 
section de Dole 
route de Jouhe 
39290 Biarne

Et l'adresse que j'avais mise :

SPA DE DOLE
Route de Sampans
Lieu dit « A la Ronce » 
39290 BIARNE

Laquelle des 2 est la bonne ?...
  
*

----------


## miclo

le mieux est de téléphoner à la SPA

----------


## miclo

alors ou en est la corbeille chauffante pour Gamine ?

----------


## Vegane7

J'attends toujours qu'on me dise quelle est la bonne adresse de la SPA de Gamine.
Merci.

----------


## Vegane7

Bon, quelqu'un me dit que c'était bien la bonne adresse (celle que j'avais mise), mais que la Poste livrant le matin, Gamine ne recevrait jamais son tapis autochauffant car les horaires du refuge de correspondent pas.

MERCI par conséquent de me donner une autre adresse personnelle où envoyer la corbeille de Gamine, à charge pour la personne de l'amener elle-même au refuge.

C'est urgent : le froid va revenir et Gamine devra avoir sa corbeille.
De mon côté, je ne veux pas garder éternellement une somme sur mon compte qui ne m'appartient pas mais revient de droit à cette pauvre chienne.

----------


## miclo

alors le refuge ne prends mes colis que l'après-midi ???? peut être le préciser à la poste. S'ils sont sympas  ::  effectivement ce serai l'idéal qu'une personne puisse le réceptionner et le porter à la SPA.

----------


## CaroNath18

Je ne sais pas comment ça se passe ailleurs, mais ici, le facteur passe le matin c'est tout 
Par contre, les colis sont laissés au bureau de Poste et un avis de passage dans la boite aux lettres pour aller le récupérer...

----------


## miclo

dans le Jura où je passe mes vacances, le facteur passe  le matin, mais si je suis absente elle laisse le colis à un voisin  ..................
souhaitons <que le coussins puisse lui parvenir avant le printemps  ::

----------


## Vegane7

> Je ne sais pas comment ça se passe ailleurs, mais ici, le facteur passe le matin c'est tout 
> Par contre, les colis sont laissés au bureau de Poste et un avis de passage dans la boite aux lettres pour aller le récupérer...


Le colis étant revenu directement au fournisseur et aucun avis n'ayant donc été laissé, il faut donc me donner une adresse personnelle.
Merci.

----------


## Vegane7

Bon, j'ai trouvé une amie dans mes contacts PA qui réceptionnera la corbeille et l'amènera elle-même au refuge. 

Je viens donc de repasser commande.

----------


## Vegane7

Des nouvelles de Gamine ?
A-t-elle sa corbeille ?
Mon contact l'a amenée au refuge comme convenu mais nous aimerions avoir des photos si possible.
Merci.

----------


## mandine1201

j'ai demandé des nouvelles a la spa
j'attend leurs réponse

----------


## mandine1201

le panier est trop petit pour Gamine, du coups le refuge la donné a un autre toutou.
voila leur réponse ^^ :




> Bonjour, 
> Voilà une photo de deeby dans un panier qui était prévu pour gamine mais qui était trop petit... Je ne sais pas si c'est le bon ! Dites moi !

----------


## Vegane7

La corbeille autochauffante offerte grâce à la cagnotte, dûment livrée par les soins de mon contact, reste invisible au refuge...

Or j'ai une donatrice qui demande à voir une photo, ce qui est bien normal.

Qui peut faire quelque chose ?

C'est moi qui ai créé cette cagnotte, par solidarité avec Gamine. La moindre des choses serait de m'envoyer une photo, car c'est moi qui dois rendre des comptes aux donateurs.

Merci.

----------


## CaroNath18

"_Bonjour,_ 
_Voilà une photo de deeby dans un panier qui était prévu pour gamine mais qui était trop petit..._ _Je ne sais pas si c'est le bon ! Dites moi !"_

----------


## miclo

coussin envoyé pour un teckel  grand malade. Sa maman en et ravie

----------


## mandine1201

> le panier est trop petit pour Gamine, du coups le refuge la donné a un autre toutou.
> voila leur réponse ^^ :
> 
> Bonjour, 
> Voilà une photo de deeby dans un panier qui était prévu pour gamine mais qui était trop petit... Je ne sais pas si c'est le bon ! Dites moi  ???



Végane7, j'ai mis une photo, dit moi si c'est bien se panier ???????

----------


## Vegane7

Non, ce n'est pas du tout ce panier...
La corbeille offerte est couleur anis et marron. Celle-ci en photo n'est que marron.

----------


## miclo

espérons que la pauvre Gamine profite de son panier !! ::  c'est le 2 ème envoyés ?

----------


## Vegane7

Non, il n'y en a eu qu'un seul d'envoyé avec la cagnotte...

----------


## miclo

j'ai mal compris, je croyais qu'un second plus grand avait été envoyé !!!
En a-t-elle encore besoin ? il doit faire encore bien froid

----------


## Vegane7

Non, une seule cagnotte a été créée, donc un seul panier envoyé...
Mais où est-il ? Mystère.

----------


## mandine1201

je peut pas me rendre sur place, je ne suis pas bénévole et fait que diffuser.
qui a conduit le panier au refuge ? cette personne ne peut pas retourner laba pour avoir des infos et faire des photos ?

----------


## Vegane7

Elle l'a fait...
On lui a montré le panier marron de la page 7...

----------


## miclo

encore une SPA pas très sérieuse ......
Demandez à la socité si le panier envoyé est marron ou autre couleur !!

----------


## Vegane7

Le panier commandé est vert anis avec du marron (voir photo page 7).
Mais celui que le refuge montre n'est QUE marron et les coutures ne sont pas placées au même endroit.

----------


## miclo

sur ce n'est pas le même. La société n'aurait- elle pas envoyé un autre, le vert anis est peut être en rupture de stock  ou momentanément indisponible.
Pas claire cette histoire, cela ne donne pas envie de recommencer et bien entendu c'est toujours le chien qui trinque.
J'ai fais et envoyé un manteau pour un vieux chien à la SPA de Beauvais et ils m'ont envoyé une photo (Kiki) le manteau était trop petit, j'en ai envoyé un second et là pas de photos !! mais bien reçu.

----------


## Vegane7

Non, la société a évidemment envoyé la bonne corbeille, sinon mon contact qui l'a apportée au refuge me l'aurait dit...

----------


## mandine1201

je vais renvoyer un message a la spa de dole

- - - Mise à jour - - -

tu aurai une photo du panier ? même sur site stp , que je leur envoi ?

----------


## Vegane7

Alors mon contact est retournée et voici ce qu'elle me dit :

"le coussin est dans un panier en plastique au  refuge... le panier est pour un bébé chiot griffon déjà réservé. Je  pense que comme le panier est dans une pièce à l'intérieur ils se  servent du panier , de la housse et du coussin séparément car il fait  déjà chaud. affaire à suivre mais je suis bien rassurée! "

Tout semble donc rentré dans l'ordre  :Smile: 

Pour info, voici la photo du panier :

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## mandine1201

Pauvre *Gamine* , toujours au refuge depuis des années  :Frown: 
tu te fait vieille, pauvre puce 

j'espère que tu trouveras vite une famille car malheureusement tu n'es pas éternel

[img][/img]

[img][/img]

[img][/img]

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## tinavani

Lien pour mamie Gamine :
http://espoirvieuxcoeurs.clicforum.c...e-39.htm#p1139

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## tinavani

Liens pour mamie Gamine :

https://spadole.wordpress.com/2013/05/26/gamine-2/
http://espoirvieuxcoeurs.clicforum.c...e-39.htm#p1139

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## tinavani

Nous continuons à diffuser pour mamie Gamine :
http://espoirvieuxcoeurs.clicforum.c...e-39.htm#p1139

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## tinavani

Nous continuons à diffuser pour mamie Gamine :
http://espoirvieuxcoeurs.clicforum.c...e-39.htm#p1139


Citation :
Comme beaucoup parrainée mais pas adoptée et vu son âge

----------


## tinavani

Nous continuons à diffuser pour mamie Gamine :
http://espoirvieuxcoeurs.clicforum.c...e-39.htm#p1139

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## tinavani

http://espoirvieuxcoeurs.clicforum.c...e-39.htm#p1139

Citation sur le post de mamie Gamine :

  Elle  est très câline et gentille elle cherche un foyer aimant pour ces vieux  jours. Donnez lui une chance de ne pas finir sa vie au chenil.

Son  adoption se fera contre un don, et Gamine bénéficie de lopération  doyens, de la fondation 30 Millions damis. Aidez nous à la sortir du  refuge

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## tinavani

UP pour la gentille Gamine
http://espoirvieuxcoeurs.clicforum.c...e-39.htm#p1139

Citation sur le post de mamie Gamine :

   Elle  est très câline et gentille elle cherche un foyer aimant pour  ces vieux  jours. Donnez lui une chance de ne pas finir sa vie au  chenil.

Son  adoption se fera contre un don, et Gamine bénéficie de l’opération   doyens, de la fondation 30 Millions d’amis. Aidez nous à la sortir du   refuge

----------


## Vegane7

Je confonds ou le refuge disait que Gamine resterait chez eux ?...

----------


## tinavani

J'ai trouvé ce nouveau message concernant la gentille Gamine sur le lien suivant :
http://sosrefuges.dynamicforum.net/t...ou-def-dole-39

J'avais lu aussi qu'elle restait au refuge et ensuite ce nouveau message du 1er Mars pour que nous remontions les posts de la louloutte.....ce que j'ai fait!

----------


## Vegane7

Merci, je vais donc remonter mon post à mon tour.

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## tinavani

UP pour la gentille Gamine
http://espoirvieuxcoeurs.clicforum.c...e-39.htm#p1139

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## tinavani

UP pour la gentille Gamine
http://espoirvieuxcoeurs.clicforum.c...e-39.htm#p1139

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## tinavani

UP pour la gentille Gamine
http://espoirvieuxcoeurs.clicforum.c...e-39.htm#p1139

----------


## Vegane7

FB créé pour Gamine, à partager partout :

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

 

Il faudrait changer le titre : elle n'a plus 13 ans, mais 15...

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## tinavani

Quelle triste nouvelle..........Repose en paix gentille Gamine..........!

----------


## Vegane7

Elle est donc décédée sans avoir trouvé de famille ?...

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

> Elle est donc décédée sans avoir trouvé de famille ?...


 oui c'est le refuge de Dôle qui l'a annoncé

----------


## fredon21

J'ai lu sur facebook qu'elle avait un cancer du foie  :: 
C'est tellement triste et nous sommes tellement impuissants ! ::

----------


## danyhu

Si elle avait pu au moins trouver une famille pour ses dernières semaines, mourir dans les bras de ses maîtres en se sentant aimée...

Mais "partir" seule dans sa cage, c'est insupportable d'imaginer cela!!!!!!

RIP belle korthal; ton calvaire est terminé!

----------


## teddy82

Tendre et doux repos jolie mamie Gamine :: Quelle tristesse de mourir seule au refuge.Que ton repos soit doux au paradis blanc

----------


## ARAMIS1

Gamine n'a eu dans cette vie qu'une seule  petite chance  celle de vivre dans un refuge bienveillant 

rip poupette

----------


## armandine

Même si cela n'avait été que pour une semaine, ou deux, ou quelques mois, le fait de décéder dans une famille aurait été d'un grand réconfort pour elle. Elle aurait su qu'enfin elle avait trouver des gens pour l'aimer et lui donner un foyer. Même si cela parait encore plus cruel et injuste de trouver un adoptant et de mourir dans sa nouvelle maison au bout de quelques jours. Que le destin est cruel pour tous ces animaux innocents.

----------


## anniec

RIP jolie Gamine  ::

----------


## rdscats

RIP Gamine

----------

